# Some Nice pictures



## limr (Sep 21, 2016)

Well, they are OF Nice, France, but hopefully they're nice as well 

Back streets:




rVouta et Coundamina by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rAfternoon coffee by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I became obsessed with the staircase.




rA bird and those stairs by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rRailing by limrodrigues, on Flickr

We arrived in Nice 6 days after the truck attack on the promenade. The memorials were still fresh.




rBunny by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2016)

You know you can buy colour film, right?



*Ducks and runs*

Nicely done Lenny; I like the timeless look of the first two quite a bit.


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You know you can buy colour film, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, John 

And I did buy color film and I even shot it!!  (Just haven't edited the shots yet...)


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You know you can buy colour film, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but does it look as good when you scan it and convert it to B&W?

Great set Lenny


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Yes, but does it look as good when you scan it and *convert it to B&W*?
> 
> Great set Lenny



Blasphemy!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 21, 2016)

limr said:


> Blasphemy!!



Ok.. so lets check the to do list.  

Commit an act of heresy.  Check.

Good, moving on to line item 2 then... 

Lol


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Blasphemy!!
> ...



Productive Wednesday for ya, is it?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 21, 2016)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Well depends actually.  Debating on whether to go with #2, Start another international incident, or skip down a bit to #3, Invade Puerto Rico.  

Decisions, decisions... lol


----------



## KenC (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice, especially 1, 3 and 4.  I think there's a bit of a tilt to the left in 1.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2016)

Interesting set. Well done


----------



## spiralout462 (Sep 21, 2016)

I enjoy them.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 21, 2016)

These all have this old/historic/classic flavor to them. Well done.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice Nice set, Leo.

Now, get to work on the Volunteer photo.


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2016)

KenC said:


> Nice, especially 1, 3 and 4.  I think there's a bit of a tilt to the left in 1.



I think that's more a bit of wide angle distortion. Looking at the vertical line of the corner of the building, it looks tilted, but the the other verticals look straight. I did adjust the leveling, but I might have to go back and tweak it with a distortion correction and see if I can make it a bit better. To be fair, it _was_ tilted in real life  



jcdeboever said:


> Interesting set. Well done





spiralout462 said:


> I enjoy them.  Thanks for sharing.





Gary A. said:


> These all have this old/historic/classic flavor to them. Well done.



Thank you kindly, sirs! 



snowbear said:


> Nice Nice set, Leo.
> 
> Now, get to work on the Volunteer photo.



Thank you, and okay okay, all right already, sheesh!!


----------

